
FBI director says antifa is an ideology, not an organization, in testimony - Kednicma
https://www.oregonlive.com/nation/2020/09/fbi-director-says-antifa-is-an-ideology-not-an-organization-in-testimony-on-homeland-security.html
======
exolymph
Low-effort comment, but still true: Duh.

